# National Registry Exam Expired Time. Pass or Fail?



## huckfin (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it possible to run out of time on the paramedic national registry test and still pass? Or is that an automatic fail?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe if you time out, the exam hasn't asked you the appropriate number of questions and it would be an automatic fail


----------



## huckfin (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. Well thats a bummer. So much for taking my time


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 19, 2013)

If you time out and you haven't been asked the minimum number of questions, you will automatically fail. If you're somewhere between the minimum and maximum number of questions, you may not automatically fail... it will depend upon how you did on the scored questions. So you may or may not have failed the exam.


----------



## huckfin (Jul 19, 2013)

What is the minimum and maximum number of questions? I ran out of time around 110-115. Is that within the range?


----------



## dmfinn (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe the minimum is between 70-120 questions for it to be within 95% accuracy of your competency level. You can go out earlier or later, but between 70-120 is the minimum range where it can get accurate results on everyone.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Oct 8, 2014)

Time expired for me today at like 107 questions. I've decided to simply not stress myself about this. If I gotta take it again, I'll take it a damned gain.


----------



## sweetpete (Dec 17, 2014)

Altered Mental Status said:


> Time expired for me today at like 107 questions. I've decided to simply not stress myself about this. If I gotta take it again, I'll take it a damned gain.


Yo AMS.... So did you pass?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

"The NREMT Paramedic (NRP) Paramedic cognitive exam is a computer adaptive test (CAT). The number of items a candidate can expect on the Paramedic (NRP) exam will range from 80 to 150. The maximum amount of time given to complete the exam is 2 hours and 30 minutes. "

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_para_history.asp


EDIT:I did not realize this was an old post that someone brought back up


----------



## AzValley (Dec 22, 2014)

huckfin said:


> What is the minimum and maximum number of questions? I ran out of time around 110-115. Is that within the range?



The minimum is 60 and the max 150.  The national average ends between 90-120.


----------

